# My mom is nuts!!! (but i made a joke of it)



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

My dad has been cheating on my mother for about 6 months with an out of state woman. My mom moved out about a month ago, but still has keys to my house. My dad went away today (to see his gf in missippi) and my mom showed up( i am on speaking terms with her, i try stay nuetral). Well my mom showed up, and trashed my fathers bedroom. here are some pics of it.. Here is the entrance to the room!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Some nice words!!!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

clothes and broken pics everywhere!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

dam that not good


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Broken glass on the TV!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

your dad see it yet? what he gonna do eh?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Me having a lil fun with it!!!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow thats fucked up.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ahahah, your mom's a gangsta!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

hyphen said:


> ahahah, your mom's a gangsta!!


 lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

haha, 
That's Funny , 
You need more blood .
Screw with your Dad and tape the outline of a body on the floor in his room.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cyco, your mom needs some st.johnswort supposed to relieve stress


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

your dad already see that mess ?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

lol nice


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

jeez tim i didnt know that happened









nice pic of you though


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hahahaha that sucks for ur dad


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

LoL!
has your dad seen the room yet???
I am suspecting it, but maybe not.
Get back to up on that, and tell us how yur dad reacted (i bet he flipped)


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

damn dude.. your mom is a f*cking psycho.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its one of the worse feeling's in the world to know your being cheated on after youve given your complete trust and undivided love to a person. Honestly timmy, I think your taking it pretty damn well, I was in a similar case about 7 years ago, though my mom didnt go psycho. Sucks when a parent cheats on the other.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its one of the worse feeling's in the world to know your being cheated on after youve given your complete trust and undivided love to a person. Honestly timmy, I think your taking it pretty damn well, I was in a similar case about 7 years ago, though my mom didnt go psycho. Sucks when a parent cheats on the other.


 Yea it totally blows.

You're handling it pretty well. Hope things work out for the best. Take care man


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The truly amazing thing is that you took pics and posted this. There's no way I would ever get that personal with you guys.









She's not a psycho, cheaters suck man! GO MOM!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

My father has no idea what happend. he is still with his gf out of state, he comes home tues!!


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

really







are you going to clean that mess or leave it like that?

if you live it like that, hide a camera and video tape it









serioulsy that's some funny sh*t man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> The truly amazing thing is that you took pics and posted this. There's no way I would ever get that personal with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well,you better never leave jeff then..he said he'll pull a loraina bobbit on your ass if you ever do...

chop..chop


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

*ExWife-Fury.com! *Wow, those are some amazing pics! 
I would have been like, "Thanks for stopping by mom. Come again soon."


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You got pics of the Fury.








You might as well clean it up for him.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Thats funny.
I would leave the mess there for Him to pick up.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

damn im sorry about your parents, that sucks







But you to be taking it very well







. I bet you dad is gonna be pissed on tues.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If I were you, Id make plans to stay with mom that day...because if he see's you allowed her to do that...ohhh boy. I dont know about your dad, but mine would be totally pissed at me for 'allowing' it.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> If I were you, Id make plans to stay with mom that day...because if he see's you allowed her to do that...ohhh boy. I dont know about your dad, but mine would be totally pissed at me for 'allowing' it.


 i agree... my father would've beat the living sh*t out of me.... you guys had no idea what it felt like to hear the belt clear the belt loops...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

blueprint said:


> you guys had no idea what it felt like to hear the belt clear the belt loops...
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

My father will not be mad at me, he is like a little kid, never takes things out on me. Thanks guys for you support. I will keep you updated!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Haven't you guys ever heard
" Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned"?

She just had her life ripped apart, what do you expect her to do?
Plus, It could have been alot worse.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delirium said:


> Haven't you guys ever heard
> " Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned"?
> 
> She just had her life ripped apart, what do you expect her to do?
> Plus, It could have been alot worse.


 So, so very true


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

your mom kicks major ass!! good luck man.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

brianp said:


> your mom kicks major ass!! good luck man.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

damn thats nuts man.. if he cheater on her maybe he deserves it tho... hope this doesn't make things worse for you man....

so your moms single right?


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

your mom's pretty strong tim.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Dude, good thing u didn't go on her way







"YOU COULD BE THAT BROKEN GLASS LAYIN DOWN THE FLOOR"


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Your father is a total asshole! Your mom shudda broke the tv too! Good on her!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yonam said:


> Dude, good thing u didn't go on her way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's his mother...I don't think she would've hurt him


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

did you watch her smash sh*t up?









i thought that "whore" written all over the walls was humourous


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> yonam said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, good thing u didn't go on her way
> ...


 But still, I don't wanna be in a room with flying pieces of glass everywhere


----------



## ArmedToTheTeeth (Sep 7, 2003)

I understand the pain and frustration that everyone in a family feels when parents cheat on and hurt one another. It is us kids who get hurt the most though... at times we are scarred for life both physically and emotionally. I remember when I set my "dad's" motorcycle on fire







to get him back for what he had done to the family... I tried to make it look like an accident but I was only 7 and what did I know about anything. 
anyway.... you probably shouldn't be there when he gets home. Your mom writes like a teenage boy and you might become a suspect. The whole thing looks too much like you did it. Be careful.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ArmedToTheTeeth said:


> I understand the pain and frustration that everyone in a family feels when parents cheat on and hurt one another. It is us kids who get hurt the most though... at times we are scarred for life both physically and emotionally. I remember when I set my "dad's" motorcycle on fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You joined last September and then just now you finally post







Crazy.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

My father comes home tommrow. I am on good terms with my mom, i really think she has a chemical imbalance, although emotions can take ahold of you.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

So Tim....what did dad say? How's your mum? And yourself? Give your mum a pat on the back for me, and your dad a kick up the ass!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> damn thats nuts man.. if he cheater on her maybe he deserves it tho... hope this doesn't make things worse for you man....
> 
> so your moms single right?












What happened when he came home??


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Tell your Mom to ask help at the OPRAH WINFREY SHOW. She might get featured at Oprah's show also.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

My dad came home on tuesday night. He was PISSED, at everyone. He opend the door and started saying slurs about my mom(which i knew he would do). He called the popos and 4 of them came to the house. They went to court today, my mom and dad dropped all charges against eachother (ezxcept restraining order). So we will go from here!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

timmy said:


> My dad came home on tuesday night. He was PISSED, at everyone. He opend the door and started saying slurs about my mom(which i knew he would do). He called the popos and 4 of them came to the house. They went to court today, my mom and dad dropped all charges against eachother (ezxcept restraining order). So we will go from here!


 Damn! I feel very sorry for you man.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow... Sorry to hear this...
But, your dad did bring it on himself.
He should have just sucked it up.
Yeah, she ruined some of his things, but he ruined her life.
Cheating SUX!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > My dad came home on tuesday night. He was PISSED, at everyone. He opend the door and started saying slurs about my mom(which i knew he would do). He called the popos and 4 of them came to the house. They went to court today, my mom and dad dropped all charges against eachother (ezxcept restraining order). So we will go from here!
> ...


 It's always the kids that suffer. I have to take your mom's side, since cheating can cause terrible suffering. Still, her violent outburst affects you nonetheless. Your dad needs to know that his relationship with you has been affected negatively due to his actions. If you act like it's all good, you're enabling him. Let him know, if you are able, that he sucks. On the other hand, noone can judge your situation, so do what you must to get by. My parents totally sucked - I wouln't even know where to begin. The best we can do is not make the same mistakes with our own kids.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Tim









Women can get f*cked up in the head when they're treated like that. The (ex)gf of my collegue threw bleach in his aquarium to get her revenge... the stupid biatch


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I try to stay neutral between the two, but it is hard sometimes. My family(aunts and uncles etc) like to talk, and when they bad mouth the parent (of the opposit family) it really sucks. But i am not sure what else to say pr do.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Tell em to keep that sh*t to themselves, or at least wait spillin their guts till you're away. Good luck on the matter mate


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

LaZy said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > you guys had no idea what it felt like to hear the belt clear the belt loops...
> ...


 I kno0w very well what that sounds like ...now i can laugh about it but when i was smaller whoa ....there goes my







.....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ArmedToTheTeeth said:
> 
> 
> > I understand the pain and frustration that everyone in a family feels when parents cheat on and hurt one another. It is us kids who get hurt the most though... at times we are scarred for life both physically and emotionally. I remember when I set my "dad's" motorcycle on fire
> ...

















... thats messed up.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

timmy said:


> I try to stay neutral between the two, but it is hard sometimes. My family(aunts and uncles etc) like to talk, and when they bad mouth the parent (of the opposit family) it really sucks. But i am not sure what else to say pr do.


 You're learning a hard lesson about how indifferent adults can be to the needs of young people. You have to stay strong, since you can become a better person, but they probably never will. I would take up a musical instrument or some new kind of sport like martial arts. Good therapy in general. Ignore these ignorant people and start thinking about your future beyond all this negativity.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

timmy said:


> I try to stay neutral between the two, but it is hard sometimes. My family(aunts and uncles etc) like to talk, and when they bad mouth the parent (of the opposit family) it really sucks. But i am not sure what else to say pr do.


 Just ask them to refrain from talking about them in front of you. Tell them as a neutral you find it offensive. (my spelling sucks!)

Hope everything works out ok Tim.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

thanks peeps!!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

your dads a wanker for cheating, NO man can call themselves a man and cheat on his wife .thats well out of town


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

jackburton said:


> your dads a wanker for cheating, NO man can call themselves a man and cheat on his wife .thats well out of town


 I agree jack.....a man would end it first before seeing other women.

Stay happy Timmy!


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

jackburton said:


> your dads a wanker for cheating, NO man can call themselves a man and cheat on his wife .thats well out of town


 i agree, well put


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

tramca said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> > your dads a wanker for cheating, NO man can call themselves a man and cheat on his wife .thats well out of town
> ...


 Exactly, and especially with kids involved.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Things have calmed down, thank god. Thank you guys


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Thats good to hear Timmy.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

what's the whole story between them? Were things ok? Was it a total surprise that he cheated? why not just get a divorce?


----------

